# New GT2554 owner



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

Sold my 20 year old 1872 to get a new tractor. So far so good.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome!

Got any pictures of your new rig?

SHARTEL


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

Old and new together(for a very brief time)

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q11/bigbadwulff/Cub Cadet/IMG00244-20090329-1943.jpg


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I fixed up one of those Cubs for my work. It can pull a tree out of the ground! Nice find


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

50 hours on the 2554 and no problems.
Excellent traction on uneven terrain.
Excellent cut with the deck.
Deck wash system works well.
Mow in reverse system is slick!


----------

